# More wooden rims, and cheaper than Ghisallo



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 28, 2010)

I found these on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120543765092&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
These look like a good option for anyone with a track bike in need of rims, but too darn narrow for 1 1/2 inch singletubes.  The price is attractive for my 1947 Schwinn New World velodrome rental bike, but the bike is geared so high it is really a chore to get it down the hill and ride it.


----------

